# cheap target load



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

i just got a scope for my 22 its a 3 to 9 adjustable or what ever and it was too big for my 22 target gun so i bought a marlin 30-30 for about 200 bucks its used and i use it for target shooting i shoot bowling pins and varmits at long range and was wonderin what kind of load would be best and who makes it 

thanks for the help


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

UMC and American Eagle both make good, dependable, low priced ammo.


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

thanks the remington is draining my wallet its a really fun gun to shoot


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Ever think of reloading? It would save you a lot of money over a short time if you like shooting so much.


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

yea im only like 16 and my dad i dont think trust me Lol i would like to it would be much easier but i have a bad habbit not making carefull mesurments and i like my gun alot lol and im affraid i could blow it up when i buy my rounds i have some one to say hey look my gun blew up and its not my fault


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

okie dokie then. Maybe you should have found a cheap .223 to shoot since ammo for that caliber is more readily available and much cheaper to shoot. Or maybe keep your brass and find someone to reload it for you? I am sure you could get quality reloads from someone for a fraction of the price especially if you are supplying good once fired brass for them to use.
I would ask around, maybe post here for someone that would reload for you and see what you get. It may be cost effective for you.
Just trying to help.


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

i guess that would make sense i have to pick up my brass out on the farm were at anyway lawnmowers are and exspensive think to break with brass 


is that and offer on the reloadin?


----------

